# brighton. expecting a couple of litters of mice



## daizy3017 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello, i am expecting 3 litters soon and the parents to one of the litters are both tri colour, to another litter the mum is black and tan and the dad is possibly an argente or blue and the last litter the mum is black and white and the dad is also possibly the argente or the blue. I am selling all the pups at 4/6 weeks of age, depending on when they stop suckling and are weaned. I live in brighton and my mobile number is 07851566040 so you can ring for any additional information. Also i will post pictures of the parents soon and the pups when they are a couple of days old.


----------

